# Google- Eat your way to a trimmer tum.. - Mirror.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Eat your way to a trimmer tum..**Mirror.co.uk*The probiotic yogurt Activia may reduce bloating symptoms associated with *irritable bowel syndrome*. Avoid windy foods Spicy food and pulses are common gas *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

